# Replacing closet sliding doors with swing doors - drywall question



## mgirsh (Oct 31, 2007)

I will install swing doors where there were previously sliding doors on some closets.  The opening is now drywall, with no wood frame.  My question pertains to adding the wooden door frame.  Should I strip the drywall around the edges of the door openings so that the new door frame is attached directly to studs, or is it ok to attach the new frame to studs through the existing drywall?

Thanks


----------



## travelover (Oct 31, 2007)

You can attach through the drywall as long as your dimensions work out. Also think ahead as to how you'll trim it out. 

Perhaps a careful scale drawing would help.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome MGrish:
Consider using a 1 X 6 frame around the doors and let the excess extend into your room. Then a good caulk job around the frame and you're finished.
Glenn


----------



## gulatilim (Jan 2, 2008)

you can prefer smart screws while montage;
also you could watch real montage
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFqLZ28NWCo[/ame]


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're installing prehung doors your decission is already made - you have to do whatever it takes get the proper ro (rough opening) needed. This means you may have to remove some drywall or build out from what's there. Have the new doors already been selected and/or purchased?


----------

